# Ragdoll Jake at the cat show :)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Should have posted it here!

We had a great time & Jake got 2 3rds, which Im well pleased with! Esp as its his first show! :001_smile:

Just after we got there!










After he got his Rosettes :001_smile:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahh congratulations what a beautiful looking cat! You must be so proud of him!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awww well done beautiful cat


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

What a STUNNER! well done


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well done Jake  I think you deserved 1st place!!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

what a fab looking cat and well done on the rosettas awsome xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done TB to both Jake and you on your first show, i hope you go on to many more shows in the future,............Chris


----------



## Clare :) (Mar 22, 2011)

What a stunning cat. He's absolutely gorgeous!! 

I'm now thinking cat number 5 to join our house might have to be a Ragdoll!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Congratulations


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

:lol: i like how nonchalant he looks in the last one :lol:

'What? What did you expect? : Of course I'd do well - silly mummy'

xxxx


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

its always nice to get rosettes on the first show.. really nice looking cat..if you look at what others he would have been against.. you'll be more pleased.. we find we have beaten some really stunning cats.

i dare not show you what my blue tortie raggy got on her first show..we were shocked at how well she did.. 

next time you could(and should) get a 1st.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

god he is gorgeous :001_wub: i would be so proud i think i would wear the rossetts pinned to my coat or somthing lol  I would love to show it must be very satisfying


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol thanks everyone!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well done jake not so bad for his first show


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

somebody i know was at the essex with jj's sister did very well


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

A good day of showing, just sorry we seemed too miss each other through the day.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aw, you must be very proud of him TB! Of course he should have won first place though eh?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> somebody i know was at the essex with jj's sister did very well


ooo whats the cats name?



Steverags said:


> A good day of showing, just sorry we seemed too miss each other through the day.


lol I know!! :001_smile:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> ooo whats the cats name?
> 
> lol I know!! :001_smile:


i think it was tiganlea mistress esha not sure on colour but if i remember correctly she was a silver tortie tabby and white


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i think it was tiganlea mistress esha not sure on colour but if i remember correctly she was a silver tortie tabby and white


oh is that a NFC or MC?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> oh is that a NFC or MC?


esha and jj are wegies have your found a picture of her?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol just looked

tiganlea mistress esha - Google Search


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks tb
this is also of esha








there is so many wegies that i know the blue girl (wish)on the top line is nellie's my blue tabby and white's mother, vansa is her sister and estelle is jj sister also and tyra is jj's mother. should i go on?
by the way the owner of esha is starting up breeding and she lives in essex
unfortunately esha is neutered but she has a lovely blue bi wegie as a stud, just in case you do the breeding of wegies


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous of course the judge gave him rosettes


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> thanks tb
> this is also of esha
> 
> 
> ...


shes lovely, but then I am biased torwards atortie 

hahaha are you trying to tempt me!!!!   :hand: :hand:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

do you need tempting lol?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> do you need tempting lol?


haha no!!!   :lol:


----------

